# Glow fuses, is this a common thing?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Our church has some really nice Community subs. Each enclosure has 4 12" drivers and boy do they sound good. My question is when they are driven hard ( we have an H&H V800 driving them) the inside back of the speaker cabinet glows. My understanding is that Community uses a special circuit that passes any extra power over the maximum safe level into fuses that will glow like a light bulb to use up the extra power.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've heard of that, but have not seen it in person. I read about it on another forum, can't remember where.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I have this on a crossover for the speakers in my truck. Haven't seen it around much other than that though it seems like a great idea for protection.


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

Older community boxes put a light bulb in the crossover to prevent any damage to the drivers or crossover. It is sort of like a resister/fuse. It also helps prevent DC from damaging anything.

Also, off topic what do you know about the H||H V 800? I have one and can't find information on them anywhere...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

joetama said:


> Also, off topic what do you know about the H||H V 800? I have one and can't find information on them anywhere...


See this thread for the answer to this question.


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Tony,

They are amazing amplifiers for sure. I am running one right now on my B&W 703 and they sound super good with that amplifier.

I have been trying to find information on them, but no luck.


----------

